# Medicated FET - Pregnyl or not?



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  wondering if some of you who have already done a FET can help,  Im a week off having them put back assuming my lining is ok.

My current plan has me stopping the D/R next friday starting the cyclogest after that,  but I have read a few ladies have used Pregnyl instead of cyclogest.  In a natural cycle I always spot heavily about 10dpo and on my first IVF AF arrived 7 days after EC.

Do you think I should ask them about using Pregnyl rather than or aswell as Cyclogets just to keep my progesterone nice and high?

Thanks

Katie


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi katie    ive never used pregnyl after et but i have used the pessaries and gestone each time i used the pessaries i bled before my pregnancy test was due but when i used the gestone i didn't bleed untill after i stopped using it, even though i didn't achieve a pregnancy i think the gestone was much better for me.
just to let you know the gestone is painful as it's an inter muscular injection but it is bareable and at least you know that you are getting the correct dose! good luck with whatever you decide hun and iv'e got my fingers crossed for you're transfer sending you    love jo xxx


----------

